# Week 33|34 B&W Challenge: Set the Stage



## zulu42 (Sep 5, 2021)

This challenge will run until September 18, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

For this challenge I was going to do still life- but I thought it could be more loosely interpreted to include any shot for which you position an object or objects in the frame. It could be a "standard" tabletop still life with a vase of flowers or fruit bowl, or think of other objects you can position for a photo: a car, a broom, a shopping cart...
I've found that, for me, setting up a still life shot is more difficult than it seems. I've seen some elegantly arranged shots - but not by me! Form and balance are the key here. Enjoy!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 6, 2021)

As with the images above, I created a still life from what's already present. It's only up to me to create the order.  I love to work in this
 manner. It's really how I process things. It is almost always a still from a still.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 6, 2021)

I was using the 14mm for the other weekly challenge and decided to use it to shoot this for the current B&W challenge.  I'm using this model to help a Boy Scout get his aviation merit badge.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 8, 2021)

a very small Olympus collection


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2021)

This from the rust row at the Michigan Flywheelers Museum.  Their huge property had so many beautiful displays. I have several pics of these wonderful setups. Just have to develop and scan them. They had a tractor show this past weekend.


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 15, 2021)

Bread making by hand is my wife's new hobby.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 15, 2021)

This type shot is just _sooooo _much harder than it appears. I never was good at this, but will swallow my pride and allow the insults and written beatings to take place


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 15, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This type shot is just _sooooo _much harder than it appears. I never was good at this, but will swallow my pride and allow the insults and written beatings to take place
> 
> View attachment 248344


It looks as though it would be difficult.  I don't know how you did it, but I like the effect.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 16, 2021)

1




2



3


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------

